# Anyone riding the Effigear Gear Box?



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cavalerie Effigear Gearbox, high pivot, twist or trigger shifter, can shift up under power, but like the Pinion it can only shift down with the torque removed.

They have a new long travel 29er in carbon First Look: Cavalerie's Blackbird Carbon Gearbox Bike - Garda Trentino 2019 - Pinkbike, but I'm more interested in a short travel 29er like the Anatrail.

I just sent Cavalerie an email asking about getting a frame set in the US.

The gear range is a little bit smaller (444%) than a 12sp deraileur set up (510%), it sits between the two P9 Pinion gear boxes (568%, 364%), weight is similar to Pinion 12sp (2640gm vs 2600gm), and it looks like a good design in terms of how it's positioned in the frame.

I do wish it was available on other bikes, but so far I think Cavalerie is the sole user.









Cavalerie Bikes⎪Effigear


Découvrez la technologie des boîtes de vitesses Effigear, qui équipent tous les vtt Cavalerie.




www.cavalerie-bikes.com













Effigear Gearbox : How Does It Work? - Pinkbike


Every time we present our Effigear system, while at a show or simply when we are out riding, the question "How does it work?" surfaces quickly. Here's the answer.




www.pinkbike.com


----------

